# Couple of question.



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok so the the plan for when i get back from afghanistan is to buy a kayak and take an east coast tour with another guy in my unit. I cant wait, just over a month left. Ive pretty much settled in on either a Hobie Mirage with the paddle drive or a OK Torque. Money isnt going to be an issue with outfitting it but id like yall to help give me ideas on equipment ranging from fishfinders to rod mounts. Ive been looking at the hummingbird 385 for starters however i have little experience with fishfinders. Also, will a standard size milk crate fit of do you recomend one that is specifically made for kayak fishing with the bells and whistles. I have read the book "the complete kayak fisherman" a few times here but there is a disconnect between what im reading and my personal experience. Any input is appreciated and hopefully ill be able to link up with a couple of you guy on P&S to get the lines wet.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

For some general ideas of rod holders, here are some pictures of what I've done to my Torque...


















The rod holders swing forward to be in my field of view when bottomr fishing or trolling. 

The rear flush mounts work for extra rod transport, or trolling as well. 

Fish finder mount:


















I can't really answer your question about crates. I don't use one so I really dont know what size you'd want to look for.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

If you carry the motor and battery on the Torque, there's no room for a crate. As for the Hobie Mirage, it depends on which model. The Outback has plenty of room as does a Pro Angler. The Adventure is faster, not as stable and not as much storage as the other 2, but still room for a crate. The Hobie Mirage Classic; the rear well is too small fora standard crate.


----------



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

what type of rod holders are those? the ones that swing. Are they for a specific type of reel/ rod?


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

Pinch- First off let me say "Thank You" for your service to our beloved country. I'm an LEO in Baltimore City and from talking with co-workers who have been where you are, know what you have been dealing with.

While I haven't used it yet, I just picked up a Tarpon 140 with the "Bassyak" electric motor. I'm "rigging" it now. (This is 1/2 the fun) I looked at the Hobie but couldn't find one used in my price range. I picked up this "Bassyak" because it has an electric motor, like the torque, but I can also lift the motor and paddle if I want (or need to). With the Bassyak I still have the rear well open to put a crate in. I already rigged up a crate based on goggle searches. Part of the kayak appeal to me is the stuff that you can do/make on your own.


My suggestion - search as much as you can about different yaks. Learn the pros and cons, then go on some demo rides.

Good Luck....and again Thanks!
Anyway - Once you get back drop me a line, I'd love to get out with you. I'm in North/East Md and know the Upper Bay pretty well.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Too Busy said:


> If you carry the motor and battery on the Torque, there's no room for a crate.


This is not really accurate. The issue here is that if you use a crate on the torque, it will sit atop the motor. It will be a problem should you need to remove the motor while on the water with the crate in the way. The battery goes in the center hatch between your legs, not in the rear where one would store a crate. 



> I picked up this "Bassyak" because it has an electric motor, like the torque, but I can also lift the motor and paddle if I want (or need to).


The bassyak setup definitely makes raising the motor a cinch! I just want to point out for the OP's sake that the motor can be removed on the torque while on the water as well. In fact, I had to do this last week while fishing Allen's Fresh. This was one of the things I specifically tested when I demo'd the torque early last year. It's not accomplished as easily as the bassyak setup due to difference in design, but it can readily be done. 



pinch said:


> what type of rod holders are those? the ones that swing. Are they for a specific type of reel/ rod?


It's a combination of a few parts. I posted a thread last week. Secured to the deck is the Scotty Flush Mount Bracket, extending from that is the Adjustable Rod Holder Extender. The assembly ends with a scotty Powerlock Rod Holder. The rod holder works well for all of my spinning setups. There are rod holders designed specifically for bait casters if you want to go that route as well.



MdCrappie said:


> My suggestion - search as much as you can about different yaks. Learn the pros and cons, then go on some demo rides.


I agree 100%!


----------



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Metroman, you have a PM


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

MetroMan said:


> This is not really accurate. The issue here is that if you use a crate on the torque, it will sit atop the motor. It will be a problem should you need to remove the motor while on the water with the crate in the way. The battery goes in the center hatch between your legs, not in the rear where one would store a crate.


My apologies. Evidently the ones I've seen so far were rigged incorrectly as they all had the motor sitting well up into the well and the battery sitting in the forward recess of the rear well.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

It's quite possible that someone could've modified theirs to have the battery behind the seat. I can see doing that for the creation of storage space where the factory battery box is.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Too Busy, My son has a OUtback mirage suv, and there isnt enough room for a crate, but it has the hobie seat with storage behind it, is the other outback models different? Im curious as his is the only one we have owned


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Tacpayne said:


> Hey Too Busy, My son has a OUtback mirage suv, and there isnt enough room for a crate, but it has the hobie seat with storage behind it, is the other outback models different? Im curious as his is the only one we have owned


It depends on which model year the Outback is. On pre-2008 models, there's a deep well right behind the seat that is not big enough to put a crate into. This well is right behind the seat, around 14" wide but only 10" lengthwise. Post-2008 models would have a wide open back deck which is more than adequate to put a crate.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> It depends on which model year the Outback is. On pre-2008 models, there's a deep well right behind the seat that is not big enough to put a crate into. This well is right behind the seat, around 14" wide but only 10" lengthwise. Post-2008 models would have a wide open back deck which is more than adequate to put a crate.


Thanks, I have a pre 2008 was just curious. It isnt an issue with him as he only fishes with me and doesnt really need a crate, he can just get it from me.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Pinch,
Big Thanks for your service for the country. My son came back from Afghanistan and now he is serving in NC.

Since you live in Columbia, MD and I live Chantilly. We don’t live that far. Why don’t we go out fish a couple of times before the striper season opens. I am fishing in the freshwater now but I fish Chesapeake Bay from the opening day of Striper.

Nothing will teach you more than a couple of actual fishing for 4-5 hours on a kayak. I will bring Tarpon 140 and Hobie Adventure (16’). You can try both.

I don’t think you have cold water gear (cloths and foot wear). But we can find a good place without cold water gears.

Here are the fishing videos our forum members already saw. I made these to honor our troops and service men. I want you know that we care and honor you guys:

BTW, I am on Hobie Adventure both times for long distance and trolling.

I picked both places because of naval bases near the launch sites:












Joe
703-282-3816


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

^awesome^


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

Torque.. Fishfinder...! how far is this "tour" going to be? from what i gather those things(torque) cant even take a whole day on the lake, let alone a 10kt headwind with opposing current. where and when will you charge all your stuff? when i used a ff it didnt last the entire day. look up kayakkevin.com. and if you are really thinking about taking a kayak on tour, check out the Kayak Tour DVD. not trying to diss your idea, im sure you are fully capable to handle the day to day things that will happen, wind, storms... your equipment must be able to handle these conditions as well. stay safe and get home so you can get your adventure started!
Lee W


----------



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

well you must remember im just getting back from a really poopy deployment, by tour im more talking about driving state to state and fishing them for 4-5 days each coming back in at night to "rehydrate", Unless the night fishin is hot. The torque would be paddled most of the time unless i need the hands free option however until i actually try out the torque im not buying it. Same with any kayak i look at when i get back try then buy.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Pinch,
Torque - you need to register in some state because of the motor. Depending on the launch site, sometimes you need a light kayak to carry a long distance or over some boluders. If you fish tight area than you want a shorter kayak without the rudder. Take time and do some water tests.

joe


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Pinch, when you get back I'd be happy to help get you out on the water. I have an extra pair of waders and a splash top you can wear. I sold my ride 135, but if Joe can help you out and let you try his I can help with the outwear. I'm 6'1'' 195 so hopefully you're around that size. I don't usually read this site, but I'm on the other site you've been posting in, so just let me over there if you ever want someone to show you around the bay bridge area!

Btw those leashes you're getting look perfect!


----------

